# 3 Different Skins/styles/themes



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*There's 3 different templates to the website now*, so U get to choose how U want the site to look...

Most other sites don't have this feature!

Backslash Fluid - http://www.handgunforum.net/?styleid=15

Default 2 - http://www.handgunforum.net/?styleid=1

Hexfluid Fluid - http://www.handgunforum.net/?styleid=9

(U can swop by going to the pulldown menu at the bottom of the main page and choosing a different feature. The graphics for all three will be finished soon)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wanted to bump this for all the new users who didn't already know...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

another bump


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just another bump to let all the new people know that they have 3 choices on how the website appears to them... :smt1099


----------

